# Jeux musical iphone basé sur la bibliothèque itunes



## Duanra (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je cherche un jeu musical similaire à audiosurf  sur iphone/ipod touch

Je ne cherche pas un quizz musical mais bien un jeu qui réagis à la musique présente dans la bibliothèque de l'iphone

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Lobim (9 Janvier 2010)

Je recherche aussi!


----------

